# Difference between NewAir AW-280E and AW-281E?



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks to this forum I am very close at pulling the trigger on a wineador. I think I'm settling on a NewAir. I'm just curious what the differences were in the AW-280E and AW-281E. I see one is black and one is silver. Is the AW-280E an older model? The prices I'm finding on them aren't that far off so before I purchased one I figured I'd post the question here.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Well I'm not an expert but I did just buy a 281.
When looking at them on the Newair site the 280 is listed as black with silver and the 281 is listed as black with stainless steel and the 281 is slightly bigger.
I did assume the 281 was the newer model but they show both as current models.
The one difference I know of is that the 281 has more slots for the shelves. Both have 6 wire racks and the 280 has 6 slots while the 281 has 12.
That may make a difference in how you set it up - I know Forrest typically makes drawers that take up 1 slot in the 280 / 2 in the 281 but he also makes single slot drawers for the 281 although from what I've read the storage is obviously less than a regular drawer. But I figured there is more flexibility with the 281.
Prices are similar. F/Y/I - I got mine on eBay new in box for about $150 but I know others have mentioned scratch and dent deals for less. If you use the search you can find some sites listed for that.
Hope that helps - that's what I looked at when I made my call to go with the 281.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks. I didn't realize it had more slots. I'm leaning toward to 281. I only found one site with the scratch and dent listed but they were out of stock. eBay only has them the same price as other places. My wife thinks she has a coupon code for Wayfair that she will look for tomorrow which would be nice.


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

lukem said:


> Thanks. I didn't realize it had more slots. I'm leaning toward to 281. I only found one site with the scratch and dent listed but they were out of stock. eBay only has them the same price as other places. My wife thinks she has a coupon code for Wayfair that she will look for tomorrow which would be nice.


Check out Craig's List I have seen a ton of new or gently used wine coolers going for as low as $50.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

No luck on Craigslist in my area. One potential but not sure of the make and model. Waiting to hear back from the seller.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Keep looking and be patient - they are out there.
If you are ordering drawers you have plenty of time to wait on a good deal while you wait on the drawers.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

Yea, I'll keep an eye out. But I'm leaning toward buying new with a 3 year warranty just to be on the safe side. I did find the 10% coupon at Wayfair which is nice.


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Wayfair has the 280E that comes with Forrest's drawers already installed. I had looked at that one too but it was out of stock everywhere at the time. Wayfair site now says 10 in stock.
As I understand it that's a unit Newair builds a little differently specifically for cigars.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

Yea, I was looking at that as well on Wayfair. I was wanting a different drawer/shelve setup than what they had on it though. Decisions decisions!


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

Well I'm impatient and wound up going with the New Air CC-280E. Can't wait to get it in!


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh - nice grab. If they would have been in stock when I got mine I probably would have done the same thing.
I ordered my drawers beginning of April and you're going to be up and running before me.
Let me know how you like it.


----------



## lukem (Apr 5, 2014)

Yea, I'm really excited about it. I was checking out my friend's Edgestar last night which made me pull the trigger on it. I may order some trays for the drawers from Forrest but will wait until I get it in and see it for myself. Today I ordered my HF beads, bead bags, 2 hygrometers and a Boveda Calibration Kit. Right now the shipping on the wineador says Wednesday, April 23, 2014 - Monday, April 28, 2014. I'm really hoping it gets here by Thursday since I'm going out of town Thursday afternoon and won't be back until Monday. Worst case my sister brings it inside for me so at least it won't be sitting outside. And then I'll have a nice little present waiting for me when I get home.


----------



## cigars&coffee (Apr 22, 2014)

WNYTony said:


> Well I'm not an expert but I did just buy a 281.
> When looking at them on the Newair site the 280 is listed as black with silver and the 281 is listed as black with stainless steel and the 281 is slightly bigger.
> I did assume the 281 was the newer model but they show both as current models.
> The one difference I know of is that the 281 has more slots for the shelves. Both have 6 wire racks and the 280 has 6 slots while the 281 has 12.
> ...


I have been checking Ebay because $150 is great price for the 281. Who do did you purchase from because I would like to get one?


----------



## WNYTony (Feb 12, 2014)

Seller was tctjsales but I really couldn't recommend them without caution. They happened to be located an hour from me so I did local pickup and saved the shipping.
It was just an old, dirty warehouse that fulfills the orders - probably for more than one seller. They had everything from stereo speakers to workout equipment to canoes on the shelves.
I wasn't impressed and they were not really customer service oriented at all. 
I had assumed they would want to check it over to make sure it all worked and everything before I left with it so I couldn't later claim damage if I was in an accident or something happened in transit. I had e-mailed them what time I was coming and asked if they could get it all set up, but they did nothing. It was all packed so I just left with it.
But after I got it home and unpacked it - it did have a dent on the back side. Nothing that affects the operation and it is on the back.
I opened a case thru eBay as it was listed as new and not scratch and dent and though they claimed they did not know and do not do business that way they did give me a $40 credit without ever asking for a picture or anything - so I'm guessing they knew all along. They offered to fully refund but they never offered to exchange despite me asking so I don't think they had any more.
I wound up at $110 which is fine with me as the dent is on the back and won't be seen where I have it sitting - as long as it keeps working. 
So there you have it - it was a great deal but I have to caution in my feedback if you buy from them.
Their listing only showed a picture of the box so it was not as pretty as the others and maybe that kept people from bidding.
Good luck - I do really like it !


----------



## SanFranFlyFish (Apr 26, 2014)

Is there any SUBSTANTIVE difference between the 280 and 281 other than 6 full height versus 12 half-height rack options?
Both the dimensions and weight are different:

AW280 17 x 20 x 28.75 44lb
AW281 18 x 21 x 29.25 50lb


----------



## SeanTheEvans (Dec 13, 2013)

SanFranFlyFish said:


> Is there any SUBSTANTIVE difference between the 280 and 281 other than 6 full height versus 12 half-height rack options?
> Both the dimensions and weight are different:
> 
> AW280 17 x 20 x 28.75 44lb
> AW281 18 x 21 x 29.25 50lb


I believe the small difference makes a substantial difference in the end. Perhaps @MDSPHOTO could help with this one? I believe I read in an older thread a reason for grabbing one over the other was so that you could line two sticks head to head in each drawer with the one size but not the other. Or maybe my recollection is way fuzzier than I don't remember? :hmm:


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

SeanTheEvans said:


> I believe the small difference makes a substantial difference in the end. Perhaps @MDSPHOTO could help with this one? I believe I read in an older thread a reason for grabbing one over the other was so that you could line two sticks head to head in each drawer with the one size but not the other. Or maybe my recollection is way fuzzier than I don't remember? :hmm:


Hmmmm, don't think that was me, I don't really know that much about the wineador sizing and capacities. I do, however, like the idea of laying sticks head to foot, but I guess that would depend on what size sticks you are placing in the drawers.


----------

